# urban postcard art exchange



## killer b (Jul 14, 2012)

my folks are on holiday atm, and i just received these lovely handpainted postcards from them:







got me thinking it might be a nice thing to do here: using a similar method to the urburn cd exchange thing in the music forum - anyone interested would pm me with their address, which will then be anonymously passed on to one other person also involved. then everyone do a postcard and post it.

anyone interested?


----------



## cesare (Jul 14, 2012)

Me! Great idea. Would they have to be hand painted, or would it be OK to send one with a written note on back of why chosen?


----------



## killer b (Jul 14, 2012)

Don't see why not.


----------



## cesare (Jul 14, 2012)

Sounds good


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## killer b (Jul 15, 2012)

bump


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 16, 2012)

Do photographs count?


----------



## killer b (Jul 16, 2012)

yep. i wouldn't want to be prescriptive of what counts as art - painting, collage, found objects, photos, whatever.

could probably do with a few more people signed up mind...


----------



## Belushi (Jul 16, 2012)

Count me in, I'll send one of you a poem.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 16, 2012)

Belushi said:


> Count me in, I'll send one of you a poem.


Talk about Russian Roulette


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 16, 2012)

I LOVE POST! 

What are the rules again?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 16, 2012)

They're the things that keep the lines straight.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 16, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> They're the things that keep the lines straight.


 
Sarcasm will only get you anthrax 

PM your address.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm not PMing you my address 

I feel twitchy enough doing it to killer b.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't understand the rules  I just want an excuse to get my nice pen out


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 16, 2012)

That post is ripe for discourteous editing, hurr hurr hurr


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 16, 2012)

Quiet. I am totally to be trusted - I did this once


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 16, 2012)

Mine will be my work address so nothing totally crude pls.


----------



## Onket (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## killer b (Jul 16, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> I don't understand the rules  I just want an excuse to get my nice pen out


1. create work of postable art
2. pm me your address
3. receive another address from me
4. send your art to said address
5. receive art from other anonymous urbanite.


----------



## Edie (Jul 16, 2012)

I am not arty but I would like to do it!


----------



## killer b (Jul 16, 2012)

don't think that's a problem edie - me neither.

welcome back btw.


----------



## killer b (Jul 16, 2012)

Fwiw, I think one rule should be that your submission shouldn't be in an envelope - any postal mishaps then become part of the art - how do people feel about that?


----------



## cesare (Jul 16, 2012)

We can blame tea ring stains on the sorting office


----------



## spirals (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 16, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> Do photographs count?


 
Hah! Exactly what I was going to ask!!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 16, 2012)

killer b said:


> Fwiw, I think one rule should be that your submission shouldn't be in an envelope - any postal mishaps then become part of the art - how do people feel about that?


 
Good idea.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## killer b (Jul 16, 2012)

cool. well, i'll set a deadline for saturday night for people to pm me addresses. i'll send out the address you're to send on to sometime on sunday.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 16, 2012)

ooh, i like this one. i'm in!


----------



## killer b (Jul 17, 2012)

don't post pictures of your postcards here btw - that's for the recipient to do. senders can then own up (or allow us to guess)


----------



## clicker (Jul 17, 2012)

oooh I'd love to play please...never sent anyone a PM though, may as well break my duck with a killer...so I am going to send you my  address, hang on do I also send you my name??....I have 'an all things postal' fetish, I blame the John Bull post office and printing set I got when I was six.


----------



## killer b (Jul 17, 2012)

i don't suppose you need to tell me your name - anyone without a name can be anne or alan onymous.


----------



## killer b (Jul 21, 2012)

bump for any late entries.


----------



## moomoo (Jul 21, 2012)

Post that isn't a bill?  Yes please!!!!

I'm also not at all arty but I'll try to send someone something nice.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm in too


----------



## Greebo (Jul 21, 2012)

killer b said:


> bump for any late entries.


Address done, sorry, nearly forgot.


----------



## killer b (Jul 21, 2012)

all good. there's a few others who've expressed an interest who haven't pmd me yet too, so i'll hold on til tomorrow.


----------



## killer b (Jul 21, 2012)

is VP in btw, or are you planning a joint effort?


----------



## Belushi (Jul 21, 2012)

Looking forward to this!


----------



## Greebo (Jul 21, 2012)

killer b said:


> is VP in btw, or are you planning a joint effort?


He's decided to sit this round out as he hasn't got any ideas at the moment.


----------



## 8115 (Jul 21, 2012)

Me please


----------



## killer b (Jul 21, 2012)

your inclusion on the list is only a pm away.


----------



## 8115 (Jul 21, 2012)

Done and dusted


----------



## foamy (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 22, 2012)

great idea! I'm totally in. In fact, my avatar is one of the eyeball postcard series I painted and sent to people in return for their own art postcards. Maybe I'll just continue the same thing. Or do something different, who knows?


----------



## killer b (Jul 22, 2012)

Bump for the slackers


----------



## killer b (Jul 23, 2012)

ok, we're up to 12 including me. i'll draw names tonight - any late signups are welcome, obviously.


----------



## killer b (Jul 24, 2012)

apologies for slackness. list is compiled ( there are 12 of us) - i'll send out addresses tonight.

any latecomers still welcome - just pm etc.


----------



## killer b (Jul 24, 2012)

ok, all done - i think i've done everyone, but if you've been missed, let me know.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jul 25, 2012)

Argh only just seen this. Too late?


----------



## boohoo (Jul 25, 2012)

Should you set this up as a monthly thing?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 25, 2012)

Add me as a sender only. I'd like to participate, but as I'm on the move for a couple of months I won't get to collect post until October.

Not sure if this is going to bugger your system  Just PM a random address from anywhere in the UK and tell them to scan and post on U75. Simples.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 25, 2012)

boohoo said:


> Should you set this up as a monthly thing?


 
yeah, I like this idea too.


----------



## killer b (Jul 25, 2012)

Don't see why we can't do it monthly. 

Will sort out latecomers this evening.


----------



## Edie (Jul 25, 2012)

I really wanted to do this, then freaked out about people knowing my address  (other than you b, I don't give a shit if you know my address lol ).


----------



## killer b (Jul 25, 2012)

Well, if you still want to do it we can just do a straight swap if you like?


----------



## bmd (Jul 25, 2012)

I'd like to do this too but next time so I can think of something. Nice one killer b.


----------



## killer b (Jul 25, 2012)

ok, all the latecomers pmd, i think. let me know if you haven't got an address.

any volunteers for stan's bonus postcard? 

i've done mine now, will post in the next day or so.


----------



## Edie (Jul 25, 2012)

killer b said:


> Well, if you still want to do it we can just do a straight swap if you like?


Straight swop, your on xx


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 25, 2012)

killer b said:


> any volunteers for stan's bonus postcard?


 
PM me anybody?

I have already done my postcard. It won't be like what anybody expects!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 25, 2012)

you're supposed to pm the op. read the directions


----------



## killer b (Jul 26, 2012)

i'm using these postcards by daler rowney btw. i think you get 25 to a pad, the card is lovely to work on.

http://www.artistsmaterialsonline.co.uk/product.php?cat_id=3&sub_id=67&pro_id=206


----------



## Onket (Jul 26, 2012)

Firstly, I misunderstood this a bit, I think. I thought it was just 'a postcard', but now I see that I'd have to actually create something.

Secondly, I must have missed this thread pop up in my alerts, as I've only just looked at it again since I originally posted.

PM sent to the killer anyway.


----------



## killer b (Jul 26, 2012)

You can just send a postcard if you like. Art is what the artist chooses it to be.


----------



## Onket (Jul 26, 2012)

Hippy.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 26, 2012)

If anyone gets an enthusiastic crayon rendering of Eeyore eating a plateful of lasagne and chips they'll know whence it came, then.


----------



## Onket (Jul 26, 2012)

Got to think of something else now.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 26, 2012)

killer b said:


> i'm using these postcards by daler rowney btw. i think you get 25 to a pad, the card is lovely to work on.
> 
> http://www.artistsmaterialsonline.co.uk/product.php?cat_id=3&sub_id=67&pro_id=206


 
What's the texture like, smooth/polished, or more like cartridge paper? I'm thinking of doing a linocut or a small intaglio or woodblock, but finding decent paper/card is going to be difficult. I've got loads of smooth/polished card, but i'm not sure how well it'll take relief-printing.


----------



## killer b (Jul 26, 2012)

Its pretty textured. Should take a lino print nicely I reckon.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 26, 2012)

killer b said:


> Its pretty textured. Should take a lino print nicely I reckon.


 
Cheers. I'll take a punt and buy a pack!


----------



## 8115 (Jul 26, 2012)

I know what I'm doing!

I got the same postcards, from the post office.


----------



## Edie (Jul 26, 2012)

I need inspiration!!


----------



## killer b (Jul 26, 2012)

find something that looks pretty, and draw it. that's what i did anyway.

VP - i bought some more of those postcards today (and some pocket watercolours), and there's actually 12 to a pad. they sell them granthams and the like cheaper than that website too.


----------



## cesare (Jul 26, 2012)

Done mine (unless I think of something better) so need to go to postbox at some point now


----------



## Greebo (Jul 27, 2012)

Edie said:


> I need inspiration!!


So do I


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 27, 2012)

Edie said:


> I need inspiration!!


 


Greebo said:


> So do I


 
Well, this one's going free:



DaveCinzano said:


> an enthusiastic crayon rendering of Eeyore eating a plateful of lasagne and chips


----------



## Greebo (Jul 27, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> Well, this one's going free:


*does not like*


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 27, 2012)

There's a reason it was going free


----------



## Greebo (Jul 27, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> There's a reason it was going free


----------



## Edie (Jul 27, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> Well, this one's going free:


I may do this


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 27, 2012)

killer b said:


> find something that looks pretty, and draw it. that's what i did anyway.
> 
> VP - i bought some more of those postcards today (and some pocket watercolours), and there's actually 12 to a pad. they sell them granthams and the like cheaper than that website too.


 
Ended up buying a pack of 20 Hahnemulle ones, slightly lighter weight (250gsm as against 300gsm for the Daler-Rowneys), but the texture is a bit coarser, so it'll provide (hopefully) a better key for the ink.

Granthams. Is that some Northern thing? 

BTW, any restriction as to subject, or is it basically "anything that the Post Office won't burn"?


----------



## cesare (Jul 27, 2012)

Anyone up my way in East London should try Atlantis art suppliers just off Brick Lane, can pick up some decent supplies at reasonable prices.


----------



## Belushi (Jul 27, 2012)

Planning to do mine over the weekend, post to the lucky recipient Monday.


----------



## killer b (Jul 27, 2012)

No restrictions vp. Do what you like.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 28, 2012)

Done. 

Or about as done as I'm going to let it get before IMHO it becomes over finished. 

Edited to add: Photographed and about to get it put in the post to make sure that I don't get tempted to improve it.


----------



## clicker (Jul 30, 2012)

Ooooooooh stop buying posh paper.....I feel underdone!


----------



## Greebo (Jul 30, 2012)

clicker said:


> Ooooooooh stop buying posh paper.....I feel underdone!


FWIW mine was done on one of those cheap blank postcards, and whichever pens I could lay my hands on.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 30, 2012)

clicker said:


> Ooooooooh stop buying posh paper.....I feel underdone!


 
I only bought "posh paper" because everything else I've got to hand is a bit too smooth to take a lino-print well, otherwise, I'd have just used one of Greebo's blank postcards.


----------



## cesare (Jul 31, 2012)

I've got my postcard!!! 

It must have taken ages to do, I love the colours.

Do we photograph and post em up, or what?


----------



## killer b (Jul 31, 2012)

Yep, I reckon.


----------



## Me76 (Jul 31, 2012)

The only reason I'm watching this thread is to see the pics!!


----------



## cesare (Jul 31, 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Thanks, I love it!


----------



## killer b (Jul 31, 2012)

nice. anyone else had one yet? i've sent one, and sending another tonight... nothing received yet though.


----------



## killer b (Jul 31, 2012)

Ok, finished my second. Posting in the morning.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 31, 2012)

Not yet.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 31, 2012)

Mine's a bit crap - I was in a rush because I'm trying to get ready to go on hols. Sorry


----------



## Greebo (Jul 31, 2012)

trashpony said:


> Mine's a bit crap - I was in a rush because I'm trying to get ready to go on hols. Sorry


Don't worry about it - although art can be about technique, it's also about expression.  

FWIW mine was done on the fly and was sort of a third version of the first idea.  Not technically perfect, but *shrug* my own creation for all that.


----------



## killer b (Jul 31, 2012)

Both of mine are a bit rubbish, but they are the first paintings I've done since high school. Loved doing them though. And there's bits im pleased about with both too.


----------



## cesare (Jul 31, 2012)

Mine wasn't even a painting or a drawing  I was going to do another one, then the weekend didn't turn out too conducive for anything creative tbh. Anyway, B said it was OK so I just sent it.


----------



## moomoo (Jul 31, 2012)

Mine came today!  I'll photograph it and post it up sometime this week.  I won't be able to send mine out until the weekend though. Sorry.


----------



## Onket (Jul 31, 2012)

Hopefully mine will be finished tomorrow & sent Thursday.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 31, 2012)

killer b said:


> Both of mine are a bit rubbish, but they are the first paintings I've done since high school. Loved doing them though. And there's bits im pleased about with both too.


It's about 20 years since I did any painting. I've largely forgotten. Oh well, someone will be the recipient of my first effort in a long time 

I'm excited about getting mine although we're away from tomorrow. Something to look forward to when we get back! Actually I've just realised I don't care what I get, I am just excited about a) getting something that isn't from a bank or something and b) the unknown 

This is an ace idea kb


----------



## Edie (Jul 31, 2012)

I've had mine, it was lovely 

Will post pic tomorrow! I have done one, am a little shy to send it lol 

(but will do!)


----------



## cesare (Jul 31, 2012)

I know what you mean Trashy, it's so rare that I get anything nice through the post. It was lovely to get this morning.


----------



## Edie (Aug 1, 2012)

Oooh ooh ooh, I've DONE MINE!

I've done THREE, including eyeore eating lasagna and chips! 

I dunno how the behind the scenes works with this gig, should I just post em all in an envelop to you b, and you send the others on (I'll put stamps on em)?


----------



## killer b (Aug 1, 2012)

Sounds like a plan. Three eh? You've been busy.


----------



## Edie (Aug 1, 2012)

We've done LOADS me n the kids, about three each! (if anyones not good on here I might send em one of the kids masterpieces of a lego stick man shooting a fuck off gun with "eye spy with my little eye something beginning with *C*??? a CAT doing a backflip whilst shooting down a Robber and laughing").

Awesome tbh!


----------



## killer b (Aug 1, 2012)

anyway, haven't you received a card? we need to see pics...


----------



## Edie (Aug 1, 2012)

Yer I'll upload pronto!


----------



## Edie (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## cesare (Aug 1, 2012)

That's a fantastic painting.


----------



## Edie (Aug 1, 2012)

It is isn't it!


----------



## Greebo (Aug 1, 2012)

Edie said:


> It is isn't it!


That's loads better than what I did.


----------



## cesare (Aug 1, 2012)

Greebo said:


> That's loads better than what I did.


 

Me too.


----------



## killer b (Aug 1, 2012)

don't be daft.

(i am quite pleased with it though)


----------



## 8115 (Aug 1, 2012)

Done


----------



## Edie (Aug 1, 2012)

I done mine and posted them too


----------



## Miss Caphat (Aug 1, 2012)

I haven't done mine yet  
sorry, just very swamped with work. not to mention it will take a while to get there 
will try to do this weekend 
they look awesome so far!


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 2, 2012)

Are ppl going to claim their artwork as it gets posted up?


----------



## killer b (Aug 2, 2012)

Up to them. I am, cause I'm vain and desperate for peoples admiration.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 2, 2012)

This arrived today.  Somebody is very good with watercolours.


----------



## cesare (Aug 2, 2012)

I really like that one.


----------



## killer b (Aug 2, 2012)

Wow.


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 2, 2012)

I have so far failed to send a postcard


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 2, 2012)

or receive one


----------



## Greebo (Aug 2, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> I have so far failed to send a postcard


Have you got any ideas about what you want to put on it yet?


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 2, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Have you got any ideas about what you want to put on it yet?


 
Yes, I'm just really lazy and forgetful.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 2, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> Yes, I'm just really lazy and forgetful.


When would you like a reminder sending?


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 2, 2012)

killer b said:


> Up to them. I am, cause I'm vain and desperate for peoples admiration.


Sounds familiar... 

Cesare's one was done by me.


----------



## cesare (Aug 2, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> Sounds familiar...
> 
> Cesare's one was done by me.



Thank you!


----------



## killer b (Aug 2, 2012)

Boo. I popped home at lunch hoping for a delivery, but nothings arrived yet. Curses.

Btw, due to some slack latecomers and some posters special arrangements, there's a few extras floating around - I've distributed these randomly so some of you may find yourselves with a bonus card.


----------



## Edie (Aug 2, 2012)

You should TOTALLY get a delivery today! And put in two random extras (but forgot to put stamps on em, sorry, have to buy you a pint next time we go for a drink lol).


----------



## Edie (Aug 2, 2012)

Greebo said:


> This arrived today. Somebody is very good with watercolours.
> View attachment 21757


That's really cool innit!


----------



## Greebo (Aug 2, 2012)

Edie said:


> That's really cool innit!


It is, and I know how difficult it is to get the shading anything near right with watercolours.  BTW VP was seriously impressed with it as well.

Edited to add:  AFAIK even using watercolour pencils, it'd be difficult.


----------



## Onket (Aug 2, 2012)

Mine went in the post today, as promised.

You lucky, lucky people.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 2, 2012)

This is a great thread, really lovely, creative idea Killer B. Well done all for getting involved.


----------



## killer b (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm all about taking joy in small things atm.


----------



## killer b (Aug 2, 2012)

Ooh! Post arrived.


----------



## killer b (Aug 2, 2012)

Pics tomorrow, I've not sorted the internet out here yet and I can't work out a way to post direct from a phone. I love it though.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 2, 2012)

Posted mine today. Can take upto 9 days, hopefully less. I've been finding post here very unreliable recently, but postcards should be fine. Fingers crossed.


----------



## killer b (Aug 3, 2012)

here's yesterday's post. two more forwarded to a pair of lucky bastards...


----------



## wayward bob (Aug 3, 2012)

great thread kb  i'm loving all the cards so far


----------



## killer b (Aug 3, 2012)

you in for the next round bob?


----------



## wayward bob (Aug 3, 2012)

prolly not tbh: i have enough on my plate atm  but once i'm up and running again i'd love to


----------



## Greebo (Aug 3, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> prolly not tbh: i have enough on my plate atm  but once i'm up and running again i'd love to


To clarify:  Liked because the postcard exchange probably will work best if people are free to drop in and out of it.  All the best with wading through the rest of your stuff, bob.


----------



## Onket (Aug 3, 2012)

Got a really nice painting of a fine bottle of ale. Nice one.

No pics yet, sorry.


----------



## Onket (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## Onket (Aug 4, 2012)

And then, today, I got the somersaulting cat!-








Great stuff, cheers.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 5, 2012)

I got mine on my retrun home from holiday today. the art is on the same side as my name and address, so i'll have to fiddle with some ms paint before i can show it to you.  beautiful, though


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 5, 2012)

Voila


----------



## killer b (Aug 5, 2012)

Nice one.

Onkets beer bottle is one of mine btw.


----------



## Red Cat (Aug 5, 2012)

I started liking all of them but there's 6 pages!

Lovely thread killer b and everyone else. I'm not going to participate as I am not very painty but I'm going to get some paints to take on our hols so that Rosa can paint some cards to send to her friends, and maybe I'll join in 

Not sure where I can get postcards from locally though and we leave midweek.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 5, 2012)

Red Cat said:


> I started liking all of them but there's 6 pages!
> 
> Lovely thread killer b and everyone else. I'm not going to participate as I am not very painty but I'm going to get some paints to take on our hols so that Rosa can paint some cards to send to her friends, and maybe I'll join in
> 
> Not sure where I can get postcards from locally though and we leave midweek.


FWIW I used marker pens on mine - can't paint for toffee.

BTW cheap blank postcards (not ideal for watercolours, but good enough to practice on) are often sold in post offices or small newsagents.


----------



## Red Cat (Aug 5, 2012)

That'll do


----------



## Edie (Aug 5, 2012)

Red Cat said:


> That'll do


I just got mine in the local PO/ sweet shop. They're dead cheap so you can fuck em up and not care


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 5, 2012)

of course, in true blue peter style you can use a sealed envelope.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 5, 2012)

Edie said:


> I just got mine in the local PO/ sweet shop. They're dead cheap so you can fuck em up and not care


Which means you're less likely to fuck em up, or at least it does for me.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 5, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> of course, in true blue peter style you can use a sealed envelope.


Wouldn't that be a bit floppy?


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 5, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Wouldn't that be a bit floppy?


how stiff does art need to be? you could always put a bit of cereal box inside it.  

I just found a bit of card, tbh.  but then i was using oil pastels which don't need any kind of special surface.


----------



## killer b (Aug 5, 2012)

I was thinking about using oil pastels - has the travel through the post added anything to the picture?


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 5, 2012)

killer b said:


> I was thinking about using oil pastels - has the travel through the post added anything to the picture?


dunno - i textured it before i sent it, and that seems to have come through pretty much as intended, looking at the photo.  other people's letters may have had some pretty colours smudged upon them, but that's no bad thing.


----------



## cesare (Aug 5, 2012)

killer b said:


> I was thinking about using oil pastels - has the travel through the post added anything to the picture?



It held up pretty well, no smudging.


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 6, 2012)

Just come across this thread - what a great idea!
Lovely work


----------



## crustychick (Aug 6, 2012)

me too! it's FAB. I'd love to be involved next time although I've hardly picked up a paintbrush or pencil since I left school


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 6, 2012)

Mine's arrived!

Super top quality work


----------



## killer b (Aug 6, 2012)

I just showed my mum the thread, thought she deserved to see what she'd inspired. She approves wholeheartedly.


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 6, 2012)

I shall now post mine which has been languishing in my bag for 4 days.


----------



## killer b (Aug 6, 2012)

have to say that the experience of showing my mum anything here at all was decidedly uncomfortable. Still, I think she deserved to.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 6, 2012)

crustychick said:


> me too! it's FAB. I'd love to be involved next time although I've hardly picked up a paintbrush or pencil since I left school


Good for you.  It annoys me that there are no small children who say they can't paint or draw, but by the time they hit their teens a lot of them will have been repeatedly told that they can't.


----------



## wayward bob (Aug 6, 2012)

hey kb's mum: check the nekkid thread


----------



## killer b (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## Edie (Aug 6, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> hey kb's mum: check the nekkid thread


 can't believe you done that!


----------



## wayward bob (Aug 6, 2012)

(i like that you've quoted for posterity otherwise i could have edited it out )


----------



## Greebo (Aug 6, 2012)

killer b said:


> have to say that the experience of showing my mum anything here at all was decidedly uncomfortable. Still, I think she deserved to.


Very brave of you, particularly as this isn't a single subject board and it's a lot swearier than some.


----------



## killer b (Aug 6, 2012)

I scrolled through everything other than the pictures very fast.


----------



## Onket (Aug 6, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> Mine's arrived!
> 
> Super top quality work


 
Where is it then?!


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 6, 2012)

Onket said:


> Where is it then?!


----------



## wayward bob (Aug 6, 2012)

is that a beer mat?


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 6, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> is that a beer mat?


 
yes.


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 6, 2012)

On a side note, I am now really anal about photography.

Despite snapping it on my broken HTC I ran that thing through the levels/curves in the gimp before posting it.


----------



## wayward bob (Aug 6, 2012)

correct white balance ftw


----------



## Onket (Aug 6, 2012)

That's fucking quality.


----------



## wayward bob (Aug 6, 2012)

ha!  i love it tbf


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 6, 2012)

crustychick said:


> me too! it's FAB. I'd love to be involved next time although I've hardly picked up a paintbrush or pencil since I left school


 
Neither have I. It doesn't mean I won't be having a crack at producing a couple of pieces, though, and as kb has said, doesn't have to be a painting or drawing!


----------



## killer b (Aug 7, 2012)

I've had another card to send, but I haven't been well the last few days so haven't got round to finishing it off. Apologies - will try to get it done tonight.


----------



## Edie (Aug 7, 2012)

I quite fancy doing another!


----------



## weepiper (Aug 7, 2012)

Can I be in on the next round of this? I never get anything nice in the post.


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 7, 2012)

I'll make another!


----------



## cesare (Aug 7, 2012)

Hand up.


----------



## Edie (Aug 7, 2012)

weepiper said:


> Can I be in on the next round of this? I never get anything nice in the post.


I'm so doing you one! b do we have to wait for the next round to officially begin or can I just send weeps one?


----------



## killer b (Aug 7, 2012)

I don't think you've observed any of the rules so far, so no need to start now...


----------



## Edie (Aug 7, 2012)

killer b said:


> I don't think you've observed any of the rules so far, so no need to start now...


 sorry about that.


----------



## Onket (Aug 7, 2012)

Make sure you put the link for the next one on here, so that I/we don't miss it.


----------



## killer b (Aug 7, 2012)

Certainly. Anyone got any suggestions for changes for the next round btw?


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 7, 2012)

Is it currently round robin or did we 'swap' postcards


----------



## killer b (Aug 7, 2012)

random distribution atm, which I think is better. Should we each do two cards (and thus receive two) on the next round, or is one enough commitment?


----------



## Onket (Aug 7, 2012)

One.

And I think real names should be given, as that way you don't attach anything to what you are doing, as you don't know who it's for.


----------



## killer b (Aug 7, 2012)

The only reason yours were both addressed to you was by chance - I got you, and its fairly difficult for me to post anonymously... And then Edie put names on her extras 'cause she don't obey no rules.

Everyone else was pretty much anonymous I think.


----------



## Onket (Aug 7, 2012)

I didn't know what other people had done, but I realised when the bottle of beer came that I hadn't given you my name, which I should have done.


----------



## Edie (Aug 7, 2012)

killer b said:


> The only reason yours were both addressed to you was by chance - I got you, and its fairly difficult for me to post anonymously... And then Edie put names on her extras 'cause she don't obey no rules.
> 
> Everyone else was pretty much anonymous I think.


Fucking OBJECTION! I didn't know what the bloody rules were!


----------



## killer b (Aug 7, 2012)

Should've read the thread then.


----------



## killer b (Aug 7, 2012)

Onket said:


> I didn't know what other people had done, but I realised when the bottle of beer came that I hadn't given you my name, which I should have done.


Some people did, some people chose to remain anonymous, which is ok. I only put your username on it by mistake tbh.


----------



## Onket (Aug 7, 2012)

I don't think there needs to be a rule about putting the senders name on. That can be optional.

I was just talking about not knowing who you were sending to, which I think is better.


----------



## Edie (Aug 7, 2012)

Onket said:


> I don't think there needs to be a rule about putting the senders name on. That can be optional.
> 
> I was just talking about not knowing who you were sending to, which I think is better.


I did that one specially for you  I even put your name in glitter bubble writing


----------



## killer b (Aug 7, 2012)

I agree. Perhaps we can work out some convoluted method of preventing me from knowing who I'm sending to?


----------



## Onket (Aug 7, 2012)

Edie said:


> I did that one specially for you  I even put your name in glitter bubble writing


 
It was a nice touch.


----------



## Onket (Aug 7, 2012)

killer b said:


> I agree. Perhaps we can work out some convoluted method of preventing me from knowing who I'm sending to?


 
Why don't we have a different 'adminstrator' each month? Maybe as an award for the best (or worst?!) postcard sent the previous month?


----------



## killer b (Aug 7, 2012)

Happy to share the admin around, but I've no interest in trying to determine which is 'best' - that wasn't what the thread was about at all.


----------



## Edie (Aug 7, 2012)

killer b said:


> Happy to share the admin around, but I've no interest in trying to determine which is 'best' - that wasn't what the thread was about at all.


Yer Onket  that's totally not in the spirit of it you competitive bastard.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 7, 2012)

I was going to get involved if you did another one but I am sooo un-artistic that I am a bit put off now as the ones on here are great


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 7, 2012)

kittyP said:


> I was going to get involved if you did another one but I am sooo un-artistic that I am a bit put off now as the ones on here are great


 
I think you could stretch to a beer mat


----------



## Edie (Aug 7, 2012)

kittyP said:


> I was going to get involved if you did another one but I am sooo un-artistic that I am a bit put off now as the ones on here are great


Have you SEEN mine?


----------



## kittyP (Aug 7, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> I think you could stretch to a beer mat


 
But that has been done now


----------



## kittyP (Aug 7, 2012)

Edie said:


> Have you SEEN mine?


 
Which one was yours?


----------



## Edie (Aug 7, 2012)

kittyP said:


> Which one was yours?


The cat back somersaulting whilst shooting wally was one of them  (I tried to pass it off as one of the kids work, but tbh it was a 50:50 effort ). Other one was killer b's.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 7, 2012)

Edie said:


> The cat back somersaulting whilst shooting wally was one of them  (I tried to pass it off as one of the kids work, but tbh it was a 50:50 effort ). Other one was killer b's.


 
That was my favourite!! Seriously!! It's fucking aces


----------



## wayward bob (Aug 7, 2012)

anything involving home/work addresses should be done through one person imho, but that's cos i'm para about personal info online.


----------



## Onket (Aug 7, 2012)

killer b said:


> Happy to share the admin around, but I've no interest in trying to determine which is 'best' - that wasn't what the thread was about at all.


 


Edie said:


> Yer Onket  that's totally not in the spirit of it you competitive bastard.


 
I said 'or worst' you pair of fucking utter cunts.


----------



## killer b (Aug 7, 2012)

But how would we work out which was worst, without grading all of them?


----------



## Onket (Aug 7, 2012)

I don't know or care, I was simply offering an attempt at assistance.

Pick randomly each month then.

The Urburn things are done by a different person each month, aren't they? How do they arrange that?


----------



## killer b (Aug 7, 2012)

dunno, I think someone just volunteers.


----------



## Onket (Aug 7, 2012)

I'll do it next month if you want.


----------



## killer b (Aug 7, 2012)

That said, I think there's some benefit to the same person administrating each time. Many people are concerned about their personal details, so having the same long standing, trustworthy & ravishingly handsome member being the point of contact each time is likely to make people get involved?


----------



## Greebo (Aug 7, 2012)

kittyP said:


> I was going to get involved if you did another one but I am sooo un-artistic that I am a bit put off now as the ones on here are great


You didn't see mine.


----------



## killer b (Aug 7, 2012)

I think you fulfil at least two of the criteria, so that works for me...

(edit - at onket)


----------



## spirals (Aug 7, 2012)

Dammit! I said I'd do this and then totally forgot  I'm up for the next one though.


----------



## 8115 (Aug 7, 2012)

killer b said:


> That said, I think there's some benefit to the same person administrating each time. Many people are concerned about their personal details, so having the same long standing, trustworthy & ravishingly handsome member being the point of contact each time is likely to make people get involved?


 
I think it's a good idea to have the same person each time as long as they don't mind.  Also, don't rush to do another one, people will burn out.  I haven't got mine yet, and I'm sure some other people haven't either.  I'm not sure if mine has arrived, either.


----------



## killer b (Aug 7, 2012)

Its no hassle to sort, so I'll happily go with whatever the consensus is.

There does seem to be a few which haven't arrived, although i think we've actually done quite well so far.


----------



## cesare (Aug 7, 2012)

Mine was def sent, but no idea if it's arrived.


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 7, 2012)

No idea if mines arrived either.


----------



## Edie (Aug 7, 2012)

Dave Chinzano has a lot to answer for


----------



## killer b (Aug 7, 2012)

Lol. Do I need to start pointedly pming slackers?


----------



## 8115 (Aug 7, 2012)

I think that a bit of a pot luck take it or leave it approach is ok.  It's meant to be fun and nice.  I enjoyed making mine so much that I got enough out of it that way anyway.

That's just my opinion.


----------



## cesare (Aug 7, 2012)

Yeah, in a way it's probably best that mine isn't posted up cos it's a bit rubbish tbf, I just enjoyed doing it


----------



## Onket (Aug 7, 2012)

killer b said:


> That said, I think there's some benefit to the same person administrating each time. Many people are concerned about their personal details, so having the same long standing, trustworthy & ravishingly handsome member being the point of contact each time is likely to make people get involved?


 
Yeah, that's fine.

Those people are a bit weird, though.


----------



## Onket (Aug 7, 2012)

killer b said:


> I think you fulfil at least two of the criteria, so that works for me...
> 
> (edit - at onket)


 
Ha ha ha! Very good.


----------



## killer b (Aug 7, 2012)

Onket said:


> Those people are a bit weird, though.


perhaps, perhaps not. I think many people have good reasons to be cautious with their details.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 7, 2012)

I don't think it's weird, as a woman who lives on her own with little kids I'm a bit cautious about who gets my address. Common sense, innit.


----------



## killer b (Aug 7, 2012)

Quite. I have noted that its mainly women who've expressed concerns about privacy, and its totally understandable.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 7, 2012)

killer b said:


> perhaps, perhaps not. I think many people have good reasons to be cautious with their details.


There is another option:
All of us send a postcard to killer b, inside an envelope.
Killer b removes the envelopes, adds addresses, and sends the cards on at random.
That way, there's only one person knowing which address links to which username (for everyone taking part), and he already knows them.


----------



## Onket (Aug 7, 2012)

I think there is a genuine danger of overcomplicating this!

Obviously I am an oddball who wants to come and look through your windows at night, though, so what would I know.


----------



## killer b (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm quite happy to offer that service to anyone who wants to be involved but doesn't want to have their address passed onto a random - although I think in most cases direct postage should still be prefered.

If course, that would still involve trusting me not to be a psycho. I'm not, promise.


----------



## Onket (Aug 7, 2012)

killer b said:


> I'm quite happy to offer that service to anyone who wants to be involved but doesn't want to have their address passed onto a random - although I think in most cases direct postage should still be prefered.
> 
> If course, that would still involve trusting me not to be a psycho. I'm not, promise.


 
How do we know?


----------



## killer b (Aug 7, 2012)

10 years of non-psycho behaviour, and the love and admiration of my peers. I think my record speaks for itself.


----------



## Onket (Aug 7, 2012)

killer b said:


> 10 years of non-psycho behaviour, and the love and admiration of my peers. I think my record speaks for itself.


 
If we still had that 'thumbs up' icon, I would be posting it here.


----------



## wayward bob (Aug 8, 2012)

Onket said:


> If we still had that 'thumbs up' icon, I would be posting it here.


 
s'what like's for


----------



## weepiper (Aug 8, 2012)

I bought some postcards and a fineliner pen today. Asked about a Rotring pen because I used to use one back when I was drawing a lot and they're twenty quid now!  so I got a cheapy Staedtler one instead to see if I get back into it. The art shop has literally not changed in twenty years


----------



## kittyP (Aug 8, 2012)

weepiper said:
			
		

> I bought some postcards and a fineliner pen today. Asked about a Rotring pen because I used to use one back when I was drawing a lot and they're twenty quid now!  so I got a cheapy Staedtler one instead to see if I get back into it. The art shop has literally not changed in twenty years



Art shops are kinda like that huh. 
All the ones I remember from being a kid are still there and still the same


----------



## Sweet FA (Aug 8, 2012)

killer b said:


> Lol. Do I need to start pointedly pming slackers?


No, wait a couple of days. Then we'll get those slacky bastards.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 8, 2012)

I have just stuck a cartoon postcard in the postbox to my mum. We had a long-term plan for a picture-book that she was going to do the words and I was going to do the pictures for but we never got round to it so I've just done one of the pages for her. So thanks urbs because without this thread it wouldn't have occurred to me to do that


----------



## wayward bob (Aug 8, 2012)

that's really lovely weeps  xxx


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 8, 2012)

weepiper said:


> I bought some postcards and a fineliner pen today. Asked about a Rotring pen because I used to use one back when I was drawing a lot and they're twenty quid now!  so I got a cheapy Staedtler one instead to see if I get back into it. The art shop has literally not changed in twenty years


 
I find going into art shops really comforting. There's usually almost as much dust on their stock as there is in our flat.


----------



## killer b (Aug 8, 2012)

weepiper said:


> I have just stuck a cartoon postcard in the postbox to my mum. We had a long-term plan for a picture-book that she was going to do the words and I was going to do the pictures for but we never got round to it so I've just done one of the pages for her. So thanks urbs because without this thread it wouldn't have occurred to me to do that


don't suppose you took a pic?

(no worries if you don't want to post mind.)


----------



## weepiper (Aug 8, 2012)

killer b said:


> don't suppose you took a pic?
> 
> (no worries if you don't want to post mind.)


 
I thought after I dropped it in the postbox 'should have taken a pic of that first'


----------



## killer b (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## 8115 (Aug 9, 2012)

Mine arrived!    It's so cool!  How do I post a photo?


----------



## weepiper (Aug 9, 2012)

8115 said:


> Mine arrived!  It's so cool! How do I post a photo?


 
take a picture of it then click 'upload a file' beside 'post a reply' on here and select it from your computer.


----------



## 8115 (Aug 9, 2012)

I think it might be too many pixelbytes 

When I browse, there's no upload button...


----------



## weepiper (Aug 9, 2012)

8115 said:


> I think it might be too many pixelbytes
> 
> When I browse, there's no upload button...


 
hmm. There's a number of free online resizing sites, I've used this one before, try that?


----------



## 8115 (Aug 9, 2012)

Look look!


----------



## weepiper (Aug 9, 2012)

killer b said:


> don't suppose you took a pic?
> 
> (no worries if you don't want to post mind.)


 
I went out to see them this afternoon and it had already arrived (Gor' bless you Royal Mail) so I took a pic. She loved it.


----------



## killer b (Aug 9, 2012)

i love it!


----------



## trashpony (Aug 9, 2012)

Greebo said:


> This arrived today.  Somebody is very good with watercolours.
> View attachment 21757


 glad you liked it abd thanks for the other lovely comments. My first attempt at painting for years. Sorry I chopped the top of her head off 

Thanks so much for this thread Killerb - I have bought an easel and have a couple of canvases and been too feeble to think about starting painting but this has given me a kick up the arse. 

We have TWO cards! Will post them up later. Boy is v pleased to have post and I love em


----------



## killer b (Aug 9, 2012)

Its a lovely painting trashy - you'd never have though it was your first go for years.


----------



## Onket (Aug 9, 2012)

weepiper said:


> I went out to see them this afternoon and it had already arrived (Gor' bless you Royal Mail) so I took a pic. She loved it.
> 
> View attachment 21974


 
That is very good.

And looks like Royal Mail hand delivered it on a silk cushion, too. Some of the stuff I get is ripped to shreds these days.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 9, 2012)

8115 said:


> I think it might be too many pixelbytes
> 
> When I browse, there's no upload button...


FWIW if you reduce the picture to 600 pixels in either height or width (whichever's largest) and post it at about 50% quality, it should be small enough to upload directly (but still big enough to see what it is).


----------



## foamy (Aug 9, 2012)

8115 said:


> Look look!


I'm glad you like it- I made it after 3 days with no grown up interaction and think I may have gone a bit hysterical! You got it quick too- I only put it in the postbox outside marks and spencer at 4pm on Wednesday!


----------



## heinous seamus (Aug 10, 2012)

Am I too late to join in?


----------



## moose (Aug 11, 2012)

Ditto - only just seen this fab thread!


----------



## killer b (Aug 11, 2012)

next round should start in the next week or so - subscribe to the thread, I'll post a link when the new one is live.


----------



## foamy (Aug 11, 2012)

killer b said:


> next round should start in the next week or so - subscribe to the thread, I'll post a link when the new one is live.


Maybe it's time to kick the slackers up the bum then... I still haven't recieved my card


----------



## killer b (Aug 11, 2012)

Yeah, I'll do some cross-referencing later and see who's been remiss. I'll make sure everyone gets one at least, one way or another.


----------



## clicker (Aug 12, 2012)

foamy said:


> Maybe it's time to kick the slackers up the bum then... I still haven't recieved my card


 nor me  but i have faith it will both arrive and be a lovely surprise when it does..........


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 13, 2012)

Mine's still not been posted up


----------



## killer b (Aug 13, 2012)

when did you post it FM? looks like it may not have got there yet, according to my files...


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 13, 2012)

killer b said:


> when did you post it FM? looks like it may not have got there yet, according to my files...


 
a week ago 

it had a stamp and staples to stop it falling apart and everything.


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 13, 2012)

I went into Cass Art in Islington on friday to buy some watercolour postcards (whether I actually get round to doing anything is another matter!)

The girl behind the counter said 'we've sold alot of these recently'.
Made me wonder if any other Urbanites had been in...


----------



## killer b (Aug 13, 2012)

Be a big holiday seller id say


----------



## ohmyliver (Aug 13, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> Mine's still not been posted up


 
nor mine


----------



## killer b (Aug 13, 2012)

right, according to my files, the following people have not yet acknowledged reciept - appreciated you may not have access to a camera or something, but can you at least confirm one way or the other if you haven't already?

foamy, moomoo, clicker, belushi, dave cinzano. Sweet FA & Miss Caphat also... ohmyliver, you should get something in the next couple of days, sorry for the delay.


----------



## clicker (Aug 13, 2012)

can confirm....nothing has plopped through
my letterbox


----------



## foamy (Aug 13, 2012)

Nor mine


----------



## killer b (Aug 13, 2012)

Don't be sad. I know at least one of yours has been sent, sure they'll arrive soon.

I have a back up plan if they don't


----------



## foamy (Aug 17, 2012)

Yay! It has arrived! It looks like its been on quite some journey including being trapped in the outside of my letterbox for 2 days! Pictures to follow...


----------



## ohmyliver (Aug 18, 2012)

Yay, I've got one... it's very nice.  Thank you to who ever made it.


----------



## foamy (Aug 18, 2012)

ohmyliver said:


> Yay, I've got one... it's very nice.  Thank you to who ever made it.
> 
> View attachment 22207


I've got ANOTHER ONE(!) that's similar to this and really tactile- I keep stroking it everytime I walk past it. 

Is there a really simple way to post photos from iPhone to here?


----------



## ohmyliver (Aug 18, 2012)

foamy said:


> I've got ANOTHER ONE(!) that's similar to this and really tactile- I keep stroking it everytime I walk past it.
> 
> Is there a really simple way to post photos from iPhone to here?


 
can you email it to yourself and then get to a computer and use an image hosting service (or if the image size is not huge, use the 'upload a file' button in the bottom right corner of here.

Or alternatively use something like the Imageshack Uploader to upload it from your iphone to imageshack.


----------



## killer b (Aug 18, 2012)

if you sign up to photobucket, they give you an email address to send photos to - just email from your iphone to that, and it'll appear in your photobucket album. then copy and paste the link.


----------



## foamy (Aug 18, 2012)

Let's see if this works.....
Nope


----------



## killer b (Aug 18, 2012)

after a fashion. here:


----------



## foamy (Aug 18, 2012)

Thank you! It's only taken me an hour to get that uploaded....or nearly uploaded anyways


----------



## killer b (Aug 20, 2012)

i'm taking a couple of weeks off to sort some shit out, is everyone ok if we start the new round when i get back?

i'll be about this evening, and i'll send some messages to people who haven't yet sent stuff before i go. I've also got a few spares still here, so if anyone hasn't had one and wants me to send one of these on, then post on here tonight or email me (jmaclaren AT gmail dot com).

cheers lovelies


----------



## ohmyliver (Aug 22, 2012)

foamy said:


> I've got ANOTHER ONE(!) that's similar to this and really tactile- I keep stroking it everytime I walk past it.


are you going to post a picture of that one up?


----------



## trashpony (Aug 22, 2012)

Sorry it's taken me so long to post these up (been away) but here is one of the ones we received:






It's very tactile and has a frame and everything! Sorry the photo is so shit - it's very shiny


----------



## trashpony (Aug 22, 2012)

And here is the other one 






Very different - clean and smooth 
Again - apols for v crap photo


----------



## Greebo (Aug 22, 2012)

foamy said:


> I've got ANOTHER ONE(!) that's similar to this and really tactile- I keep stroking it everytime I walk past it.<snip>


Taking a very wild guess here, is the main colour black or a very dark grey?


----------



## ohmyliver (Aug 22, 2012)

trashpony said:


> Sorry it's taken me so long to post these up (been away) but here is one of the ones we received:
> It's very tactile and has a frame and everything! Sorry the photo is so shit - it's very shiny


sorry about the shinyness... but it was mostly done with thick gouache and would have run if any liquid came into contact with it (although that might have been great, damn!), so that's why it's been heavily varnished. It's been so long since I last painted all of my beloved acrylics had solidified into solid chunks of plastic, and I had to use the materials that my wife had saved from her time at art school. I did scan it before the varnishing though.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 22, 2012)

ohmyliver said:


> sorry about the shinyness... but it was mostly done with thick gouache and would have run if any liquid came into contact with it (although that might have been great, damn!), so that's why it's been heavily varnished. It's been so long since I last painted all of my beloved acrylics had solidified into solid chunks of plastic, and I had to use the materials that my wife had saved from her time at art school. I did scan it before the varnishing though.


I love the shinyness! It's just difficult to photograph in a room with downlighters 

Thank you  (and I've always thought you were female )


----------



## foamy (Aug 26, 2012)

ohmyliver said:


> are you going to post a picture of that one up?


Yes, sorry I'll do it today- been camping in the wilds of Norfolk so unable to post til now


----------



## Belushi (Aug 26, 2012)

I've got a beautiful one I havent got round to posting up yet - will do so today!


----------



## killer b (Aug 27, 2012)

Belushi said:


> I've got a beautiful one I havent got round to posting up yet - will do so today!


will you now?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 28, 2012)

Belushi and Foamy - lying scumbags!


----------



## killer b (Aug 28, 2012)

right, fuck it. shall i start the new thread? any late photos can still go up here.


----------



## killer b (Aug 28, 2012)

(tbh i need a kick up the arse to do some more painting too. it seems i need motivation to do anything...  )


----------



## killer b (Aug 28, 2012)

i have two pms already...


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 28, 2012)

killer b said:


> i have two pms already...


do we need to re-PM? also, are the non-senders from the last round blacklisted or something? I'd be gutted if i didn't get a card...


----------



## foamy (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok ok... Just uploading to photobucket from my mobile now....


----------



## killer b (Aug 28, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> do we need to re-PM? also, are the non-senders from the last round blacklisted or something? I'd be gutted if i didn't get a card...


if you did it last time and want in, pm to register (and make sure i don't forget), but i can dig out your address from the files.

dunno about non-senders. i've a way around non senders / bad posties anyway though, as will be revealed in the new thread...


----------



## killer b (Aug 28, 2012)

new thread here


----------



## foamy (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, here it is:





I don't know if you can make out the subtle yellows/oranges/greys in the white line....
And how furry the black background is....

Also, here is what happened when I was concentrating on posting, and not on the job in hand....


----------



## Sweet FA (Aug 31, 2012)

Just posted mine... Soz, just come back off hols...


----------



## killer b (Aug 31, 2012)

no worries - i suppose august was always going to be a tricky month to herd cats.

you in for the next round?


----------



## Sweet FA (Aug 31, 2012)

Love to but work starts next week and I know I'll not get round to it. Plus I only had one idea & I've used it. Hopefully it'll be a continuing thing & I'll have another idea for the next one. Cheers again for organising.  

At least I'm not the slackest; I never got one


----------



## killer b (Aug 31, 2012)

i'll get one of these spares off to you tonight then


----------



## clicker (Sep 3, 2012)

thank you for my purple DNA madness.....at least thats what it is to me....although it also has the feel of a washing line of checked tablecloths blowing in a stormy breeze.....I love it....


----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 9, 2012)

I finally sent mine off.  

I really should not have agreed to do one last time, but I didn't know there was going to be further rounds. I was just very, very busy. So sorry. Of course, now it will take about 3 weeks to get there


----------



## Greebo (Sep 10, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> I finally sent mine off.
> 
> I really should not have agreed to do one last time, but I didn't know there was going to be further rounds. I was just very, very busy. So sorry. Of course, now it will take about 3 weeks to get there


Don't worry, it was just a bit of fun, to get people seeing what they could do and to send somebody something which was neither a bill nor bad news.  Your postcard will still be neither a bill nor bad news, whenever it arrives.


----------



## killer b (Sep 10, 2012)

yes, don't fret miss c- any chiding of slackers was entirely tongue in cheek.


----------



## killer b (Sep 10, 2012)

talking of slackers, i need to get the addresses sorted out for the next round...


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 22, 2012)

Yay! I got an _excellent_ postcard. Thank you urbartist; it's ace - art through the post fucking rocks. It's currently on the fridge, following me around the kitchen


----------



## Clair De Lune (Sep 22, 2012)

That is wicked 

As an aside, my postcard now decorates my uni folder


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 22, 2012)

Clair De Lune said:


> That is wicked


It really is, isn't it? There's something, I don't know, _touching_ about getting post that's not junk or bills. Whoever it was put time, effort and thought into it and that's deeply cool. Top work sender and thanks again killer b for kicking this off, running it and not getting arsey with slackers


----------



## killer b (Sep 22, 2012)

wow. that's brilliant.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 22, 2012)

Clair De Lune said:


> That is wicked
> 
> As an aside, my postcard now decorates my uni folder


This makes me very happy


----------



## Me76 (Sep 22, 2012)

Very cool eye


----------



## Onket (Sep 22, 2012)

Well, I posted mine a week ago. 

Not received owt either.


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 22, 2012)

Something's different in the kitchen...can't quite put my finger on it...feels like there's something...watching me...


----------



## foamy (Sep 22, 2012)

I received a beautiful rennie macintosh-esque card this week and have just finished mine to post. It's a bit of an experiment so fingers crossed it arrives at its destination.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Sep 23, 2012)

trashpony said:


> This makes me very happy


Curiosity got the better of me....so, was it from you?


----------



## trashpony (Sep 23, 2012)

Clair De Lune said:


> Curiosity got the better of me....so, was it from you?


Yes


----------



## Clair De Lune (Sep 23, 2012)

trashpony said:


> Yes


Seems very apt, I am surrounded by big mountains and tiny little idiotic men 

Thanks ...I like it more now xx


----------



## trashpony (Sep 23, 2012)

Clair De Lune said:


> Seems very apt, I am surrounded by big mountains and tiny little idiotic men
> 
> Thanks ...I like it more now xx


I made it especially for you  x


----------



## Clair De Lune (Sep 23, 2012)

trashpony said:


> I made it especially for you  x


Can I make one for you? I'd like that


----------



## trashpony (Sep 23, 2012)

Clair De Lune said:


> Can I make one for you? I'd like that


I'd like that too


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 24, 2012)

I am about to buy a stamp!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 24, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> I am about to buy a stamp!


 
Ah, conceptual art!


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 24, 2012)

update:

forgot to buy stamp


----------



## killer b (Sep 24, 2012)

use the new thread, or things could get confusing.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 24, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> update:
> 
> forgot to buy stamp


Next time, buy a book of them before they're needed.


----------



## Onket (Sep 24, 2012)

killer b said:


> use the new thread, or things could get confusing.


 
Yes. I realised earlier that I posted on this thread by mistake, last week.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 28, 2012)

I received my set of postcards a few days ago. 
Thanks! 
I've been debating about posting pics b/c to do it correctly would reveal the sender's username.


----------



## Onket (Sep 28, 2012)

Wrong thread!!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 28, 2012)

Onket said:


> Wrong thread!!


 
if you mean my post..no, I'm still on round one believe it or not.


----------



## killer b (Sep 28, 2012)

I think its ok to post miss c.


----------



## Onket (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> if you mean my post..no, I'm still on round one believe it or not.


 
As you were, then.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 28, 2012)

killer b said:


> I think its ok to post miss c.


 
are you saying this because you _know _it's ok, or just making an executive decision?


----------



## killer b (Sep 28, 2012)

my thread, my rules.


----------



## killer b (Sep 28, 2012)

tbf, I think it was fairly explicit that the postcards will be posted up on reciept. And I want to see it.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 28, 2012)

well, ok then!

I'll post it later on, sir.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Oct 2, 2012)

and finally.....

the secret message was revealed


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 2, 2012)

Yay! Would have been a pain if any of them had gone missing...

Aw, it's weird seeing them as that's basically our summer holiday; the ferry from Portsmouth to Bilbao, the ace trip to see the Hockney exhibition at the Guggenheim, mucking about in Andalucia, then a week at my in-laws place in a little town called Colmenar just north of Malaga. Best holiday for years


----------



## Miss Caphat (Oct 3, 2012)

Sweet FA said:


> Yay! Would have been a pain if any of them had gone missing...
> 
> Aw, it's weird seeing them as that's basically our summer holiday; the ferry from Portsmouth to Bilbao, the ace trip to see the Hockney exhibition at the Guggenheim, mucking about in Andalucia, then a week at my in-laws place in a little town called Colmenar just north of Malaga. Best holiday for years


 
sounds like an amazing trip  
Thanks!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Oct 25, 2012)

I just got another postcard from round 1!!!

It had a sticker on it saying the postage was not correct so it had still been sent but verrryy slowlly. 

will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Oct 27, 2012)

ok, here's the long-lost postcard  :


----------



## Greebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> ok, here's the long-lost postcard  :
> 
> View attachment 24412


That's one of mine.  Sorry about the incorrect postage, I sent it to killer b as one of a few extras, with a 1st class stamp on it.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Oct 27, 2012)

no problem greebo.  so nice to get something from you  it was a total surprise


----------



## Greebo (Jul 11, 2013)

Round three beginning soon, PM Killer b if you're interested.  

BTW as explained in the new thread, you needn't use your own name (or even your username on urban). 
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/urban-postcard-exchange-summer-2013.312723/#post-12391970


----------

